
Scientists to grow 'mini-brains' using Neanderthal DNA - Hooke
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/may/11/scientists-to-grow-mini-brains-using-neanderthal-dna
======
dbxz
They could have saved some time by opening the heads of several politicians.

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

